# piccino group seal



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

hi ive just got my hands on a piccino and will be carrying out some servicing is there any all in one packs i can get or even just the group head washer trhanks


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Pretty certain it is just an 8 mm group seal you want. Best bet is to put a small order together for cleaning stuff etc, see who has the best price with postage and buy it. you could ring Fracino to make sure as they are normally reasonable

Fracino

Fracino. Birmingham. B6 7DB. UK.

+44 (0)121 328 5757

[email protected]


----------



## Dazza010 (Jan 19, 2012)

My piccino came with an 8mm group seal as standard. I've always bought my spares directly from Fracino but do give them a call as i do recall reading somewhere their postage charges are cheaper over the phone rather than buying online from their website which uses a Fixed price postage charge.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks will give em a ring monday.


----------



## Foz (Jan 19, 2013)

Fracino seem to switch between 8mm and 8.5mm group seals for the Piccino. My Piccino came with a 8.5mm seal when new but came back with an 8mm seal after a service. The 8.5mm seals grip about 6 O'Clock and the 8mm seals grip about 4-5 O'Clock.

Peter.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

i aint fussed which one just as long as i dont get the unscrewing problem of pf coming loose. as at moment its ok


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

My Piccino is sensitive to overfilling 16g is absolute max and it has never come loose at 15.8g of grind,

I expect the seal has more to do with it though.

Off to RAVE coffee tomorrow, Italian blend and something a bit fancier to try out.


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

i phoned fracino ordered new seal and also a gasket kit for steam knob etc will be fitting it saturday


----------

